# Cooking class for tourist



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Seeking a little advice here in helping some old friends enjoy a visit to Mexico City. Our friends are retired, 60's, and enjoy traveling. One of their favorite activities is hooking up with an ethnic cooking course in whatever area they are visiting. Nothing fancy or long term, just a small group, led by a knowledgeable person, who will guide them through all the aspects of a typical Mexican dinner. These classes usually begin in the market, where they purchase the ingredients, then retreat to a kitchen for the necessary cleaning, prep work, and cooking. The day ends with the class seated around a table, enjoying the fruits of their day's work. Can anyone share knowledge of such an enterprise? My friends speak little Spanish, so the class would need to be in English. Thank you all.


----------



## luterdan (May 8, 2015)

Bodega said:


> Seeking a little advice here in helping some old friends enjoy a visit to Mexico City. Our friends are retired, 60's, and enjoy traveling. One of their favorite activities is hooking up with an ethnic cooking course in whatever area they are visiting. Nothing fancy or long term, just a small group, led by a knowledgeable person, who will guide them through all the aspects of a typical Mexican dinner. These classes usually begin in the market, where they purchase the ingredients, then retreat to a kitchen for the necessary cleaning, prep work, and cooking. The day ends with the class seated around a table, enjoying the fruits of their day's work. Can anyone share knowledge of such an enterprise? My friends speak little Spanish, so the class would need to be in English. Thank you all.


I like the idea, but I can't help you, sorry.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

check Mexicocooks blog the woman who writes it can give you tours and classes..


----------

